# How Do U Clean Silicone Or Caulk Off Ob Fiberglass



## Mgonzo2u

While prepping my OB for an upcoming trip, I noticed that some genius at the Keystone mfg plant or some other service person along the way in creating the TT, decided it would be a funny thing to purposely wipe silicone or some other uknown clear substance all over the door side of the OB just below the awning.

Initially the goop was unnoticable because it was clear but as it collected dust, it became very apparent that someone decided to rub his/her hands over the side of TT leaving the non-visible mess to be found later.

Well I found it and I'm P.O.'d! I was able to clean up some of the excess caulk found all around the TT but I could use a better solution to get all the unwanted white caulk off where I see fit. Any recommendation for caulk removal?

The bigger problem is that the Simple Green wash solution I was using did not remove the clear goop that was holding the dirt. I'm assuming its some sort of clear silicone but I really have no idea what the stuff is.

Can anyone hear please recommend a starting point product that may take off this annoying eyesore?

Your help is as always, greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## tdvffjohn

Obviously something that does not scratch. I would try myself a clay bar with the detail spray it comes with. It takes almost everything off of paint without scratching. I have used it for paint overspray. Mother s products sell the kit at a auto store.

John


----------



## CamperAndy

I have several of these spots, most are just thin wipes where it looks like someone was just wiping the silicon off their fingers. On smaller areas I just use my finger to rub it off. For the bigger areas one of the large drafting erasers. It works great.


----------



## Mgonzo2u

Camper Andy,

Thin wipes is what I have plus a few heavy wipes. They are thin but they are holding dirt like a mother.

Please forgive my ignorance but could you please advise as to what a large drafting eraser is? Do you mean just a large eraser?

Do you think a Mr. Clean eraser would worrk?

Thank you.


----------



## CamperAndy

You can get the erasers at office and art supply stores. One of the bigger brands is Staedtler. Use the white ones not the red as they are more abrasive.

It will take a bit of elbow grease but it removes the mess without damaging the finish. Also you should wipe off the dirt before you start as the dirt that sticks to the silicone can scratch the finish.


----------



## vdub

Yeap, just like Andy says! I mostly resort to using my fingers and do just a little at a time. When I get tired, I quit and come back another time. Eventually it is all gone. The erasers (white ones) also work well. I see "extra" silicon wipes all over the inside and I scrub them off ever once in a while with my thumb, then look for more.


----------



## Mgonzo2u

The problem is B.S. isn't it?

What an assanine goof employee to do such a thing to the end product. Obviously these goofs do not realize their stupid little wipes are a reflection of workmanship and if they follow the logic all the way down the line, they could flat out be putting themselves out of work by being so careless with their quality control.


----------



## dmbcfd

A towel and rubbing alcohol will remove the silicone with out harming the finish.
Steve


----------



## Mgonzo2u

Really, rubbing alcohol?

Now that is simple.

I'll give that a go first.


----------



## markvpayne

[quote name='Mgonzo2u' date='May 23 2005, 07:38 PM']
Really, rubbing alcohol?

Now that is simple.

If that does not work, go to the Home Depot and get solvent Xzylene or PVC Clear cleaner this should do it but re-wax the area.Then re-wax it again. Both will strip all the wax off. Use sparingly

MVP


----------



## jgerni

Goo Gone pro works pretty good at removing caulk. You can get it at Wal-Mart in the paint area.


----------



## campmantobe

Use Desolvit,it is citrus based and will disolve Sillicone.Don't use anything to harsh, PVC Cleaner nasty stuff,may work but very powerfull and can really ruin alot of stuff if accidently misused or spilled.Know that for a fact.GoodLuck


----------



## Mgonzo2u

Thank you to everyone that has made a suggestion.

I will put your input to the test this coming weekend.

Have a safe Memorial Day holiday weekend.

*Side Note: Please take a moment this weekend to stop and remember those that have sacraficed for the love of this country. God bless the good old U.S. of A and all those that love it!*


----------

